# Georgia: Russia has invaded and we are under attack: 2000 people dead



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

Russia sent troops and tanks into the breakaway Georgian province of South Ossetia today as Russian Prime Minister Vladimir Putin declared "the war has started". 

"It's impossible to count them now. There is hardly a single building left undamaged." 

Georgia claims to have shot down five Russian war planes as the two countries fight for control of the breakaway province of South Ossetia. 

The West has supported Georgian President Mikhail Saakashvili, who wants to bring his country out of Russia's orbit and into Nato, in his drive to reintegrate the breakaway regions of South Ossetia and Abkhazia into Georgia's fold. However, any military action could harm the country's chances of Nato accession. Russia has provided financial support to the separatist authorities. 

_Georgia cannot continue to stand by while a small portion of their country tries to act as terrorists and kill other Georgians. Worse yet, they can't stand by while Russia invades the country. This situation will not end until Georgia is either back under Russian control or the Russians are driven out of Georgia. 

For the sake of the Western world and Georgia, the best ending is Russia out of Georgia._

Source: http://www.belfasttelegraph.co.uk/n...-we-are-under-attack-13934899.html?a=13934899

http://www.cnn.com/2008/WORLD/europe/08/09/georgia.ossetia/index.html


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

This is ridiculous.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Meh russia and canada are cool i'm not worried about anything.


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

Blue Cray said:


> Meh russia and canada are cool i'm not worried about anything.


I'm not sure what you mean with this statement. Never trust the russians, lol.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

I mean russians and canadians are on the same side aren't we€?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

no they aren't blue.but i am not worried about russia.
i am most worried about china and india..
nobody would want to try a military takeover of the US.the US will soon be gone.we will be under foreign rule.right now corporations are being gobbled up by foriegn companies right and left..General Motors is going out of business in the US.they have already announced that they will be giving all of their US employees buyouts.they will close all plants here and move them to india and china..they will then ship the cars back here for americans to buy.there are ony 2 or 3 steel companies left that are american owned.
the takeover will be a financial takeover...30-40 years from now those of us that are still alive will be earning the same as the indians are making now...about 25 cents per hour..by then;maybe a little more..and if you own something;the government will take it from you..
the russians are nothing to worry about...


----------



## angelfishamy (Jul 22, 2006)

It doesn't really what side a country or region is on.Whatever is in their peoples best interest they will act on.Russia was on Hitler's side at first until Hitler attacked Russia then they became our allies.Then after the war they became our enemies again (cold war).No agreements can be kept unless they are convenient for everyone involved.All of the companies that are shipping out and heading overseas had contracts with their workers (trust me my dad worked for GM).Nothing is ever set in stone.We can't be sure where this will go until it's too late. I just hope our moron leaders don't deploy US troops there unless it escalates out of Russia's control.


----------

